
Tommy Robinson Banned from Facebook and Instagram - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/feb/26/tommy-robinson-banned-from-facebook-and-instagram
======
luckylion
The problem with these kinds of bans is simple: if you don't use the same
judgement on all hate speech (which they don't), you aren't banning for hate
speech, you are banning for political speech.

------
gspetr
Facebook has repeatedly refused to ban known[0] anti-semite and racist Louis
Farrakhan, who called for death of whites and jews, but they ban Tommy
Robinson who called for no genocide and does not hold the same bizarre
religious views Farrakhan does.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Farrakhan#Allegations_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Farrakhan#Allegations_of_racism)

